# Wamplers lake ice fishing/meet and greet



## nosleeptillbrooklyn (May 8, 2005)

As ReddHead stated we are looking at Dec. 27 or Jan. 3 at Jerry's pub. Give your input on what date would be best for you, and any suggestions for a little tourny action. Entry fee of $5 or $10.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

How thick is the ice there @ Wamplers? I know Grassy lake in the State game area has about 6".


----------



## Bronzebkr (Dec 8, 2008)

I vote for January 3rd, but I can do either. Is this a team thing, or everyman for himself?


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

I am going to say December 27th. Noon at Jerry's Pub on Wamplers Lake. I'm going to call Jerry's Pub and let them know what we are doing.
Redd


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm interested in this one! I usually fish Wamplers once or twice each season. I like January 3rd better, but will try to make it either way.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey I don't ice fish, but I would meet up with you guys at Jerry's for some food, drinks, and stories. 

Being you are all fishing I know the stories will be lies.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

It turns out December 27th would work great for me. Please post when you know the exact date.


----------



## mjohnson (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm not much on the ice myself,but I'd come out for some food and beverage as well. Either date is good just post when.-----------Mark


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

I can prolly make it.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Count me in also. Just let me know the date.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

you allready know ......but here it is -what it is-it is what it is - you know what it is !!!!


----------



## Sandwich (Nov 25, 2008)

bigcountrysg said:


> Hey I don't ice fish, but I would meet up with you guys at Jerry's for some food, drinks, and stories.
> 
> Being you are all fishing I know the stories will be lies.


 At least some of us real CO's don't put ourselves down as Federal Law Enforcement or State Law Enforcement when really all we are is turn-keys and overpaid babysitters!  Who's lying now? Or are you just lying to yourself? By the way, if your big, hillbilly, chaw chewing, non fishing butt can make it out on the ice, at least we'll know the ice is safe... :lol:


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sandwich said:


> At least some of us real CO's don't put ourselves down as Federal Law Enforcement or State Law Enforcement when really all we are is turn-keys and overpaid babysitters!  Who's lying now? Or are you just lying to yourself? By the way, if your big, hillbilly, chaw chewing, non fishing butt can make it out on the ice, at least we'll know the ice is safe... :lol:


 Somebody woke up on the wrong side of the bed.:tdo12:


----------



## Sandwich (Nov 25, 2008)

Elk5012 said:


> Somebody woke up on the wrong side of the bed.:tdo12:


 No, I'm just messing with the hillbilly, co-workers!:coolgleam


----------



## nosleeptillbrooklyn (May 8, 2005)

Well guys, with the weather we had last night I dont think there will be any question about ice thickness. It seems everybody would be able to make it this Saturday the 27th so it is etched in stone. Still no suggestions on a tourny? biggest? most? total weight?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Sandwich said:


> At least some of us real CO's don't put ourselves down as Federal Law Enforcement or State Law Enforcement when really all we are is turn-keys and overpaid babysitters!  Who's lying now? Or are you just lying to yourself? By the way, if your big, hillbilly, chaw chewing, non fishing butt can make it out on the ice, at least we'll know the ice is safe... :lol:


 
I have no response man. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

nosleeptillbrooklyn said:


> Well guys, with the weather we had last night I dont think there will be any question about ice thickness. It seems everybody would be able to make it this Saturday the 27th so it is etched in stone. Still no suggestions on a tourny? biggest? most? total weight?


  my feeling is that 2 hours reddhead suggested is not enough time as to walk half way out to wamplers (big lake) to get to the structure from jerrys drill 10-20 holes for an hour of fishing then walk back ! my plans are to fish in morning -come in get a bite to EAT and MEET and GREET then go back out to fish hopefully with some new friends ! tourney or not . my suggestion for a tourney would be in morning for 4 hours then meet as that is more practical or after m&g lets all go out as a party and fish together either for fun and party time or together and have a contest every hour !! longest fish -longest crappie -longest perch- longest panfish- put in a pot 1-2 $$ /hour we would be even as far as depth or area someone bring a boat horn and blow and compare then start over keep going as long as you want and participate when you want and stay on the ice till we quit - sounds more like fun and anyone can win ! and learn some new stuff - anyone else think this would be fun or want a traditional tournament ?????? - lets vote ....traditional tourney.........fun tourney....... or fun fishing get together


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

reddhead stated time and tourney plans on ice fishing forum - go there for more info please - thanks


----------

